# 1987 Ritchey Super Comp, S/N 9C93



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This Ritchey has always been my favorite because every time I look at the original paint it says to me, "ride me amongst the golden aspens of Colorado on a warm fall day." The build is almost completely original too (6-speed XT), and it is in amazing condition.

Incidentally, this Super Comp owned by member "fillet-brazed" appears to be just one serial number different. fiveandaquarter: '87 Ritchey Super Comp


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Couple More Photos*


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Does "WOW" express my opinion clearly enough? Super sweet....thanx for posting!


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

That is really gorgeous. It looks like so much fun waiting to happen.

Even if you can't find any Aspen groves, for Pete's sake ride that beauty. My heart bleeds for that pristine bike in a "Boy in the Plastic Bubble" kinda way.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perfect.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just...Wow. That`s original paint?? Where was that thing? How`d it end up staying so pristine?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> perfect.


Scuffs on the cranks, side walls look crusty, tow straps tucked....its a hair away from a full on ghost jump bike! 

Just kidding DC, the bike is fantastic. You're really crankin' out the projects! You won't have any left to work on soon.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

no rollercams..


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Simply beautiful! I swear that bikes with U-brakes have a higher tonal quality to them as they ride down the trail due to lack of cable guides on the top tube. To me they literally sound different than a normal canti-equiped ride and the clean lines look way cooler.

I'm once again equally envious and happy for you, Double Century. I can only wonder what's next!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"That`s original paint?? Where was that thing? How`d it end up staying so pristine?"

Original paint, but the downtube decals were replaced with some obtained from Ritchey many years back. I actually got this off eBay some time ago on a whim because it was local. I went to pick it up and the garage it was stored in was filled with similar fillet-brazed Ritcheys because the garage owner was a former employee.

The front tire is a Fisher Fattrax 2.1 and the rear shown is a 1.95, which has since been replaced with a very nice Dusttrax 2.1. Yes, Fisher tires on a Ritchey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Love the color combo. Beautiful bike!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes, Fisher tires on a Ritchey.


See you in hell.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> Simply beautiful! I swear that bikes with U-brakes have a higher tonal quality to them as they ride down the trail due to lack of cable guides on the top tube. To me they literally sound different than a normal canti-equiped ride and the clean lines look way cooler.
> 
> I'm once again equally envious and happy for you, Double Century. I can only wonder what's next!


Wow. His writting made it.... Art! finally.. I surrender.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> "That`s original paint?? Where was that thing? How`d it end up staying so pristine?"
> 
> Original paint, but the downtube decals were replaced with some obtained from Ritchey many years back. I actually got this off eBay some time ago on a whim because it was local. I went to pick it up and the garage it was stored in was filled with similar fillet-brazed Ritcheys because the garage owner was a former employee.
> 
> The front tire is a Fisher Fattrax 2.1 and the rear shown is a 1.95, which has since been replaced with a very nice Dusttrax 2.1. Yes, Fisher tires on a Ritchey.


A garage filled w/ fillet brazed Ritcheys.. damm.:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes. Unfortunately, this was the biggest one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, this was the biggest one.


Yours is exactly my size.. damm.
How does it ride??:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

edit: classy Rolls.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It rides plenty nice, but would fit me better if it had the low-rise bullmoose bar instead. So far I've used it to explore dirt mining roads up in the local hills.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It rides plenty nice, but would fit me better if it had the low-rise bullmoose bar instead. So far I've used it to explore dirt mining roads up in the local hills.


Braze a custom bullmoose! you've machined much more complex things. 
Never rode a Ritchey. I would love to corner at high speed one of those late 80s super comps.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Gotta love those bars!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

still one of my favorite color combinations 




fix your valve stems : )


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> still one of my favorite color combinations


Yeah! Why does your valve stems look all wonky?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful bike. Do you have the bikes you have been posting recently displayed somewhere where people can see them?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey! We're people!


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks just like the one I had; but if I remember right mine was an 86. It had the first index shifting 6-speed. I replaced the rear brake with a WTB roller cam. Do I miss the bike! I remember it as one of the sweetest bikes I have ever ridden. I traded it and then it got stolen, the person really knew what he was taking, as he got the best of several high end bikes and left the others behind.
Enjoy it!
Wayne


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Why does your valve stems look all wonky?"

Because it is.

"Do you have the bikes you have been posting recently displayed somewhere where people can see them?"

Not in any local shop; that's why I am doing these postings. You're not far away; come to the next Colorado vintage ride!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DC, you need to learn how to use the " " feature here.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I do if I'm only responding to one quote.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

But the " you see next to it, lets you reply to multiple quotes now. Forum upgrade!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rumpfy said:


> but the " you see next to it, lets you reply to multiple quotes now. Forum upgrade!





doublecentury said:


> i do if i'm only responding to one quote.


wow! Eureka!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Hey! We're people!


Well, at least most of you are. 

Perhaps I should clarify that I want to see DC's classic bikes in person and am aware that they are within an hour of me.



DoubleCentury said:


> Not in any local shop; that's why I am doing these postings. You're not far away; come to the next Colorado vintage ride!


I hope to make the next one.


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

DAMN!! DC does it again! THat bike looks like NOS... I am perplexed how high end vintage Mtn Bikes can exist in such pristine condition... Ironically, I just finished taking pictures of a Ritchey Timber Comp "Barn Find" but will wait a week.. no way, will I follow up this post since the condition of my TC is used... thanks for posting... best paint job I have ever seen on a Ritchey.. spectacular bike!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*5 Hours*

Finally got this one out for a real ride. Five hours with a little of everything thrown in, even some singletrack.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

It took five hours to ride Betasso?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Used to not prefer the higher rise bars....Sure can't be w/o e'm nowadays...Seein that nugget out on the trails brings an old man glassy eyes....in a good way
Thanx for the Pics...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, and I didn't use the granny yesterday, but cranking the 38/50 middle/big was hard work!


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Question. How can that be an 87 when the XT conponents (u-brake) are from 88?

I covet that moosebar.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Shimano History

Also, note the lack of a Shark Tooth anti-chain suck device.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess mine is an 87 also :thumbsup:


----------

